# Odd nesting behavior? Odd bird?



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Some of you by now know of our "Simple Simon" and his not-so-normal antics. Today he really threw me for a loop and I think out did himself this time.

Earlier this week, we noticed that Simon has been using his water crock as a nest. 3 times I caught him laying in it and cooing. Of course Henri sits from up above looking at him like he's a lost cause. I ended up giving in and made him a nest(wooden shallow bowl) with some shredded newspaper in it to play with. He loved it! He danced around it and cooed his little heart out. So all is ok, right? Wrong! This morning I woke up to find that he took most of the paper shreds from the nest, put them in their water crock and is sitting in it! I already tried putting in another crock for a nest and it won't do. He likes the water. Why?!? Should I start padding his cage now? Do they have short buses for pigeons? Or is this actually normal? My god, i think he thinks he's a duck!

Both birds have a huge tub that they bathe in every other day. Is this not enough? 

One other odd thing I caught him doing with Henri is once in awhile I'll hear Simon cooing a different kind of coo. I'll go into their room and there's Henri sitting on the bottom of their cage with Simon's head under her rear end. He makes this weird coo and flutters his wings like he's happy or excited. Why?!? It honestly looks like she's sitting on his head! If this is his idea of mating, I think I won't need to buy dummy eggs.

Ideas? Input? Number for a pigeon funny farm?

I am one heck of a confused pigeon owner!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Very normal, the cock choices the nest. He choose the crock. Also the "sitting on the head" and cooing and wing movement is all very normal. They are mated. They will lean there head down and do soft coos showing they accept the nest and are ready for eggs. The mate will preen the head at that time too.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for replying! Funny.. After I posted this thread, I reread it and thought " Geez, no one is going to think I'm being serious." Relieved to know this is normal male behavior. Didn't think it was, because I never read of anyone's pidge doing this. 

But this also leads to another question. What do I do to keep him from nesting in the water crock? I'm sure ink from the newspaper isn't too healthy and I am growing tired from having to change the water 4-5 times a day.

Also, can a male pigeon be "mated" to a female with no romantic interest in him? I have never seen them "kiss" nor have I witnessed them feeding each other. The only way Henri responds to Simon is when she's sitting on his head. Is THAT really her way of accepting him? She shows no interest in the nest(s) and sits up on the top perch, grunting when he's playing with the newspaper shreds.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I would keep trying to give a new bowl and move the other crock if possible. Im not sure if there mated. Would have to see. They might not be but if he is asking for her he has interest. If he is able to be right next to her and coo like that then she is with him. You get to know pigeons differently when you keep a lot and breed them. You see many different pairs of birds and how they act.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

So cute!! Simon's always been a little wacko! We would love more pics of the two of them!
_
Sorry I have no advice about his water crock behaviour - mine's a swinging bachelor and has displayed none of these symptoms - I wouldn't have a clue! Lol!_


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Maybe you should turn the "nest" bowl you got him into the water bowl and just put the newspaper into the usual water crock, with it dry and see if Simon accepts THAT as his nest. Just a thought. I'm with you...maybe he IS part duck! LOL.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would use coverd water founts sold at pigeon supply. or you can make one out of a gallon milk jug, rinse it and cut a hole on the flat side about half way down.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> So cute!! Simon's always been a little wacko! We would love more pics of the two of them!
> _
> Sorry I have no advice about his water crock behaviour - mine's a swinging bachelor and has displayed none of these symptoms - I wouldn't have a clue! Lol!_


HAHA!! A little wacko?!?! Yes, I'll have to snap some more! Has your's displayed any love to inanimate objects(or you) yet?


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> I would use coverd water founts sold at pigeon supply. or you can make one out of a gallon milk jug, rinse it and cut a hole on the flat side about half way down.


Hey! I never thought of that! A gallon jug would be too big for their "bedroom", however, a 1/2 gallon or something a little smaller may just be the ticket! Thanks!!!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I use these, they work well for small areas. The small 1 qt size

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/drinkers-feeders/400-ace-drinker-1-qt


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Michy said:


> .......One other odd thing I caught him doing with Henri is once in awhile I'll hear Simon cooing a different kind of coo. I'll go into their room and there's Henri sitting on the bottom of their cage with Simon's head under her rear end. He makes this weird coo and flutters his wings like he's happy or excited. Why?!? It honestly looks like she's sitting on his head! If this is his idea of mating, I think I won't need to buy dummy eggs.
> 
> Ideas? Input? Number for a pigeon funny farm?
> 
> I am one heck of a confused pigeon owner!


Lol, 2 of my rescues, Bouncer & Freckle are now doing this all the time.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey, we all live in an enlightened age. Maybe they found the Kuma Sutra of pigeon love.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

OMG. The picture that paints (of her sitting on his head and him cooing and twitching his wings) is hilarious. You had me LOL. I imagine DeeDee would be doing the same thing if he had a mate, since he spends half his time with his head stuck into (literally) the little wire shopping cart where we keep the Sweet & Low, with his wings twitching and cooing up a storm. He literally buries his beak and half his head in the Sweet & Low.

I'm sure there MUST be some logical reason for this behavior. Surely SOMEBODY could tell us what it means. Maybe it's just one way of "cuddling"? 

I loved the picture of Bounce and Freckle doing it, too. So cute!


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Lol, 2 of my rescues, Bouncer & Freckle are now doing this all the time.


LMAO!!! That's awesome!!! I LOVE it!! Showing pic to my kid to show her Simon isn't the only "special" bird out there. lol.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

DeeDee's Mom said:


> OMG. The picture that paints (of her sitting on his head and him cooing and twitching his wings) is hilarious. You had me LOL. I imagine DeeDee would be doing the same thing if he had a mate, since he spends half his time with his head stuck into (literally) the little wire shopping cart where we keep the Sweet & Low, with his wings twitching and cooing up a storm. He literally buries his beak and half his head in the Sweet & Low.
> 
> I'm sure there MUST be some logical reason for this behavior. Surely SOMEBODY could tell us what it means. Maybe it's just one way of "cuddling"?
> 
> I loved the picture of Bounce and Freckle doing it, too. So cute!


Lol...Maybe our birds are part ostrich too?


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Print Tippler said:


> I use these, they work well for small areas. The small 1 qt size
> 
> http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/drinkers-feeders/400-ace-drinker-1-qt


That's funny...I kind of made something like that yesterday. I cut a 2 liter bottle in half and then cut a big hole in it and placed it over their water crock. Works like a charm...so far!! Thanks for the info though!


----------

